# GT235 floods



## geogeiges (Jun 22, 2016)

I finally threw in the towel and ordered a carburetor for this Briggs V-Twin. It floods intermittently. I initially cleaned the carburetor and it worked fine on day one. Day two it ran extremely rich (as it did before any repair attempt). I removed it again, inspected it, ordered a new needle to the tune of $25.00-ridiculous, checked float level and reinstalled. The same scenario followed. If I unplugged the fuel shut off solenoid the engine would lean out and run smoothly before stalling. If I tapped the bowl sometimes it would lean out and run without missing. I again removed the carburetor, inspected the brass seat under a magnifying glass, then polished with a dremel wire brush. I checked the float for buoyancy and went a far as attaching a low pressure air line to fuel inlet and gradually lowering the carb into water with the bowl removed to check for leaks. the float, needle and seat functioned properly. It just bugs me that I can't see the problem. I know the needle isn't seating properly, i just don't know why.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy geogeiges,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

QUOTE: "I finally threw in the towel and ordered a carburetor for this Briggs V-Twin."
__________________________________________________________________

That's what I do anymore, simply replace the carburetor, rather than put up with the aggravation. You can usually get a replacement carburetor fairly cheap on the internet. I usually go to ebay.

Is your needle seat part of the carburetor body? I have found that the old needle seats better (years of wear) than a new one, because it conforms to the seat better than a new one. You might try fitting the new needle in your Dremel and lightly burnishing it against the seat. Then adjust your float setting. Check your floats in gas to see if one floats lower than the other. 

Good Luck.


----------



## geogeiges (Jun 22, 2016)

*Carburetor issue*

This isn't a cheap carburetor, best price $230.00. That's why I spent so much time trying to fix it.


----------

